# The WAAAGH Studios Commission Log - Deathwatch Strike Force



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a commission to build and paint a Deathwatch Strike Force consisting of three 10 man kill teams, a Contemptor Dreadnought, 3 Converted Librarians and Inquisitor Solomon Lok.

Each of the Marines will also have a sculpted shoulder pad to show the Chapter he's from and each kill team will have 5 converted Combi-Meltas.

Here's a picture of all the parts involved:



The first batch assembled:



and the first finished squad:





Thanks for looking 

If you're interested in following my work make sure to give the studio Facebook page a "like": http://www.facebook.com/TheWAAAGHStudios


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Any chance we can get a side on shot to see those chapter-shoulder pads? They're looking awesome so far k:


----------



## Redeemer007 (Mar 9, 2012)

That is awesome!! +rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking really nice mate!!!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Indeed, I second Midges comment. Well done Sir! Very crisp and clean.

Keep it up.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments guys 

Here's a picture so you can better see the sculpted shoulder pads:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Very nice indeed! So we have (?):
- Angels of Vengeance
- Raven Guard
- Red Scorpions
- Revilers
- Doom Scythes (or similar)
- Exorcists (I think)]

plus 4 I don't know.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Pic 1: 
- unsure
- Scythes of the Emperor
- Minotaur
- Red Scorpion
- Flesh Tearer

Pic 2:
- Raven Guard
- Revilers
- unsure
- unsure (maybe Celestial Lions?)
- Angels of Vengeance


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

cool shoulder pads, keep it up +rep

Pic 1:
Marines Errant
Scythes of the Emperor
Brazen Minotaurs
Red Scorpions
Flesh Tearers

Pic 2:
Raven Guard
Revilers
Fire Angels
Astral Claws
Angels of Vengance


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

@Gothic: Well done, that's the correct list of chapters.

Here's the leader of the Deathwatch Strikeforce, Inquisitor Solomon Lok:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

This is some fantastic work and some really crisp painting. Looking forward to seeing some more. what else do you plan to add?


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks very much 

There's actually a list of what will be included in the first post. It's Three 10 man kill teams, a Contemptor Dreadnought, 3 Converted Librarians and Inquisitor Solomon Lok.

Here's the next squad built and ready for painting to begin:


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

I love the tips of the melta guns.


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's one of the 3 librarians that are part of the force:


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Very rarely do I like powerswords, but that style I dig. Great work


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Oooh Consecrators!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Great job on the Librarian, that force sword looks wonderful, well done!


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's a converted Terminator Librarian to go with the rest of the Deathwatch marines:


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

and here's the second squad all finished up:


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

and here's a shot of the shoulder pads:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yay, guessing round 2!
Iron Hands
Sons of Orar
Ultramarines
Unsure
Invaders?

White Scars
Unsure
Blood Angels
Black Consuls
Relictors


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

To fill in your gaps, 4th one i Believe is silver skulls, 5th is aurora and 2nd is Soul Drinkers. Soul drinkers I know for sure, others are guesses


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Almost there, here's what you've got right so far:

Iron Hands
Sons of Orar
Ultramarines
-----------------
-----------------

White Scars
Soul Drinkers
Blood Angels
-----------------
Relictors

3 more to get


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Squad 1:

1. Iron Hands
2. Sons of Orar
3. Ultramarines
4. Storm Wardens
5. Sons of Medusa

Squad 2
1. White Scars
2. Soul Drinkers
3. Blood Angels
4. Raptors
5. Relictors

Edit: I've always wanted to do a Death Watch Army but the fluff monster inside me says no :/ Has something been released for their use now?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice work, many ideas here to rip off for my own Deathwatch!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Very nice squads.


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's the first 5 members of the last Deathwatch squad:


----------

